# My first tut- **Everyday look**



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

For this tut I used:

Eyes:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Phloof e/s
Honesty e/s
Mulch e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Bad Girl Lash mascara

Face:
Bare Minerals Fairly Light Foundation
Blushbaby Blush
Northern Light MSF

Lips:
Rosebud Salve
Plastique Lipstick

Brushes:
187 SE
129 SE
252 SE
275 SE
224 SE
219 SE
266 SE
Bare Minerals Kabuki Brush







Moisturizer:
Benefit Hope in a Jar (not shown)

Eyes:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Phloof e/s
Honesty e/s
Mulch e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Bad Girl Lash mascara

Face:
Bare Minerals Fairly Light Foundation
Blushbaby Blush
Northern Light MSF

Lips:
Rosebud Salve
Plastique Lipstick

Brushes:
187 SE
129 SE
252 SE
275 SE
224 SE
219 SE
266 SE
Bare Minerals Kabuki Brush

Start out with a fresh clean face. I like to use Philosophy's Hope in a Jar. It works wonders! Next, apply Bare Study to your entire eyelid with your finger.






Apply Phloof! to your brow bown and inner corner of the eye using your 219 brush. Next, use your 252 brush to apply Honesty all over the entire lid. 






Now load your 224 brush with Mulch and apply to the crease, then blend. Then add Moth brown to the outer v of the lid with your 275 brush and blend. Line the eyelid and waterline with black track. Use 2-3 coats of Bad Gal Lash Mascara to complete the eyes.










Now time for foundation. Swirl, tap and buff away!






Add Blushbaby to the apples of your cheeks.






Finally, add Northern Light MSF to from your cheeks up to your temples. Blend with the blush so there are no harsh lines.






And voila!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like this look.  It is a perfect "everyday" look.  It has some color, but not too much.  It has some shimmer, but not too much.  It's perfect.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for this simple and pretty tut! Perfect for everyday!


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice tut, thanks for taking the time to do one


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

I love this tut! This is how I like to look everyday. The foundation looks real good on you. I tried it but my face just dosent seem to like it


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 30, 2008)

This is such a fantastic "everyday" and neutral look!  Thank you for doing the tutorial for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I really want Blushbaby blush!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2008)

thats sweet.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great!  Very clean and fresh looking!


----------

